# St. Augustine's College



## Alpha (May 18, 2007)

6x9 negative. Don't remember what the film was...probably PanF.


----------



## New England Moments (May 18, 2007)

Well you got it in the right forum... cause it is truly Black, and truly White.. 

No in betweens/  speechless !


----------



## Alex_B (May 18, 2007)

the foreground i a bit too dark for my taste. if the shiluette was more interesting, that strong contrast might work, but now one has the feeling that there are more interesting structures hidden in the dark ...

this is just personal taste of course.


----------



## Alpha (May 18, 2007)

nah it's not personal taste, it's technically correct commentary. It's been a long time since I've seen the negative for this one...was scanned back before I got the super coolscan. Not that that's any excuse necessarily. I just cant remember how I scanned it and whether or not there was any PP done.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 18, 2007)

What were you attempting to do with this picture?


----------



## abraxas (May 18, 2007)

Are you looking for critique or just sharing?  Is this image OTE?

I've never been to NC, is this what schools are like there?


----------



## New England Moments (May 18, 2007)

OTE ????  What is this??


----------



## abraxas (May 18, 2007)

New England Moments said:


> OTE ????  What is this??



OK to edit


----------



## New England Moments (May 18, 2007)

Max edited???   you can't be serious, your messing with perfection...

  Would you re paint the Mona Lisa ??


----------



## abraxas (May 18, 2007)

New England Moments said:


> Max edited???   you can't be serious, your messing with perfection...
> 
> Would you re paint the Mona Lisa ??



I'd probably wipe the smirk off her face (   )...

I didn't see 'OTE' in Leonardo's profile though, so I'll leave it alone and comment in text.


----------



## Alpha (May 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> What were you attempting to do with this picture?



I was attempting to create a picture with this picture.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I was attempting to create a picture with this picture.



I don't understand why you chose this as an example of your ability.

Well it seems that your expertise has failed you.

You dramatically underexposed a dark building against a flat/bright sky, the perpendiculars converge in a non-interesting way and you seem to have chosen a very boring building.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

Max I always say when they ask me, what i was trying to do? 
"Get rid of those last two frames on the roll."  It's just a matter of principle with me.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> why you chose this as an example of your ability.



well, I am not sure that was his intent. 

I often post images on here where I am unsure, ...


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> well, I am not sure that was his intent.
> 
> I often post images on here where I am unsure, ...



I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, that there had actually been some thought behind it.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

The_Traveler said:


> I was giving him the benefit of the doubt, that there had actually been some thought behind it.



hmm, it could well be, that this image has just been posted to test our reactions ... like they do with mice in a lab


----------



## The_Traveler (May 19, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> hmm, it could well be, that this image has just been posted to test our reactions ... like they do with mice in a lab



No, my guess that this is just a way to say that he had posted images. THis would be called intellectually dishonest amongst my friends.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

hmm, I think this is a dead end thread ...


----------



## EBphotography (May 19, 2007)

How about commenting on the image instead of the poster, I think that's a swell idea. 

I like the feel of it, however I wish the power lines weren't there. :-\ If you wanted, they could be cloned out.  I also agree with Alex, I would like to see more detail around the building to see what is there more clearly.  Although like you said, it could've been the scan.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

Maybe I have a crappy monitor but most all dark and moody shots on my screen are totally black in the shadow areas. Mine, this one an even Alex's shots are black in the shadow on my screen. Could be me or we could be seeing them differently. 

Now to personal preference I would rather see one, up keyed a lot of stops than to see the dark but thats just me. I like images in grays not too many blacks. I do tend to darken my shots on here but I plan to stop that immediately.

Bye the by if you take this to your computer gamma it up a bunch and then add some contrast it is an excellent shot. when I cropped out about half that building on the left and proportioned it for 8x10 it was an even better one.  I think max is having us on.


----------



## Alex_B (May 19, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> Maybe I have a crappy monitor but most all dark and moody shots on my screen are totally black in the shadow areas. Mine, this one an even Alex's shots are black in the shadow on my screen. Could be me or we could be seeing them differently.



My last B&Ws have been very contrasty and the dark parts were rather close to black, intentionally. On some screens there might be not much structure left then I agree.


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

then my impending blindness is still at bay lol...


----------



## Alpha (May 19, 2007)

I was, indeed, testing reactions though. I figured everyone fakin' the funk would try to rip me a new one, the sincere ones would try to offer real critique, and the really bright ones would pick up on the whole deal.

Now I know that a few are going to come back at this point and try to accuse me of making this up just now because I was so ashamed of the criticism of these two pieces. Don't waste the energy in your fingers. If you want to go on thinking that this is the best of my portfolio then do that. But I think it just shows how one-track you are that a random image posted with little to no description is automatically me trying to "prove myself." Well done to you!

Oh, and thanks to everyone who tried to offer substantive advice. And to Alex and Charlie for picking up on it.


----------



## New England Moments (May 19, 2007)

Oh boy, this is just getting sad and pitiful now...


----------



## newrmdmike (May 19, 2007)

hehe, i wondered about that . . . but didn't say anything.

on to the pic, i don't like it at all.

on to the poster-

i think its awefull of people to not be able to accept a critique from someone unless they feel that person is a better photographer than them.  and if they havn't seen much of that persons work then they tend to prod and poke wanting to see it (including myself, although i think i've outgrown that now
) 

the worst of it all is that some people take a critique so personally that they want to get you back in some way.  friendships are left aside in the critique section.

finally, max, dude . . . you offer really really good critiques that i think should help the shooter improve.  and for those of you out there who can't handle a critique from someone who you don't consider a photo god, or someone you think is mean --- your limiting yourself in your growth as a photographer.



just because you don't like what max has to say about your photos doesn't give you shouldn't consider what he's said, or seek revenge.  and especially if you don't like his photos, that just means he sees things differently than you and may have some insight into your photo that you wouldn't otherwise have.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 19, 2007)

and new england moments, man, sometimes max will seem like a butt to people on here, but your really making an a s s of yourself.  and i can't help but smile at how good max is at saying the right things bring out the butt in some of us.


----------



## New England Moments (May 19, 2007)

newrmdmike.....  I'm not real sure what your saying??   I looked for any photo from Max after he critiqued my second post since joining..  

 Critique is not a problem.........RUDE/raw/and uncouth , however is..

    I think it is very important for anyone to see the work of another who critiques yours...  This has a lot of bearing in there critique.. and if you don't feel this way, you are really fooling yourself...

   ALL CRITIQUE IS IMPORTANT AND WELCOMED... but when someone flat out come s  across as a virtual photo god...  well lets see what you got...

   When someone comes as strong as Max, ( Rude Flat Out ) then he should at least have the credentials to take decent photos himself...


   I am new here no doubt,  I now know how Max operates..  This is my First Critique of his work??  I am not going to carry on any battle with him, and hope to bury this whole issue as of now...  

  Soooo Max.  as you said , FAIR PLAY ....  now lets put it to rest people...

  I apologize to you Max, I'm done with it... hope you are to?  Feel free to critique anything I post, just show a little class , thats all I ask..


----------



## newrmdmike (May 19, 2007)

i think your wrong.  regardless of a peers ability you should be able to listen to what they say, think about whether or not its valid, adjust, and say "thanks for the critique", and move on.  a critique is a critique, and people know what they like, regardless of their ability to put it down on paper.

also, how dare you question someones ability to take decent photos.  max didn't do that to you from what i've read, he simply said he didn't like the picture. he didn't say "i think you should sell your cameras and buy a gun so you can put everyone whos seen your work out of their misery"

he didn't come across as a god, he came across as someone who had an opinion about your work and wasn't afraid to say it.

this is the FREAKING critique forum, leave your emotions at the door and grow up, everyone.


----------



## newrmdmike (May 19, 2007)

oh, and max, clear out your inbox for goodness sake.  i was going to ask you if you've ever shot tri-x pro 320 at 160.  i'm hoping it will be pretty amazing in the grain and tonal subtleties but i'm not sure, pm me back


----------



## New England Moments (May 19, 2007)

newr.....  Wow does everyone read more into something then what you write...

 let me say this once more...  I said all Critique is important...  are you getting this??   I just say it is also important to get a feel of a person who critiques your work, see what they have to offer---> MEANING SOMEONE WHO COMES ACROSS AS MAX DOES...RUDE AND CRUDE!  now seeing his work, well as I told him before, he should lighten up...

Come on if someone tells you you flat out su-k, I think you wouls want to see what they bring to the table, is what I'm saying..

I RESPECT ALL CRITIQUE , BY ANYONE.  JUST HAVE A LITTLE SAVVY IN PRESENTING IT...

  Critique is great whether novice/pro/ or guy next door...
  Critique with class/ offer suggestions
  Critique is Public Opinion
  Critique helps one weed and feed a personal portfolio, etc etc.. 

   Now once more I appreciate any critique/ bad good or indifferent.. just do it with a little style..

   It must be my typing or something, I sometimes think people are putting words in my mouth...

  Again also as I said, lets bury this issue...  I apologized to Max, and invite his critique... just a little class thats all..

Seriously, did I critique this photo any harsher then Max himself would have??

I think most people above, incl. yourself, " I don't like it at all" critiqued this in a less then positive way...


----------



## mysteryscribe (May 19, 2007)

The score is gladiator 5 christians 3 get your popcorn here ... peanuts... candy ... goobers.... coke of course both kinds.

Now everyone has a right to be here and everyone has right to their opinion. No one has the right to stiffle opinions. Well hell that's my opinion so enough of this personality bs please.  It's ABOUT THE F'IN IMAGE FOR GODS SAKE.  not who's is bigger.


----------



## New England Moments (May 19, 2007)

lol....  I just want to know whos fighting anyway??  Hey is the popcorn buttered??  lol...  I agree move on....! 

Max,  I did apologize....  you know what they say about throwing rocks in glass houses,,,  again Fair Play,  ITS OVER, now give me a Hug!!


----------



## LaFoto (May 19, 2007)

New England Moments said:


> ITS OVER


 
Well said, and to discourage anyone else from wanting to have the last word in this very thread, I'll best put a lock on it now.

And it's not a lock of "hey, we can't stand disagreements" but a lock after it's been said several times before "It's over". OK?


----------

